# Need help finding a good breeder



## ecastleberry (Jul 3, 2012)

We are looking to adopt a shepherd puppy in the next 6 months. Would like a medium-sized (not too large), straight back, protective but not aggressive little girl. Will be a family pet in a home with 8 and 10 year old children, cats and a small breed dog. We do not plan to show or work her, just looking for a family dog. Any suggestions in the midwest would be much appreciated.


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

Try Weberhaus just south of KC. Malinda has different types of dogs (pet, Sch/IPO, PPD) and should be able to help. Search weberhaus using the search box above the ad at the top of the page. 

You might also narrow down "midwest" so board members might be better able to help.

Welcome


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Are you looking for a breeder or a rescue? What part of the midwest?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html 

:thumbup:


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

You can check out Tidmore's Rising Star in Oklahoma. www.gsdnet.org 

I just bought Lydia home and she is quite the doll. I do compete with my dogs and I like the lines you seem to be describing.


----------



## ecastleberry (Jul 3, 2012)

We live in Iowa, so we would be willing to drive anywhere within a day or so to meet the breeder and choose a puppy. Probably would prefer to pick it up rather than have it shipped. I have no knowledge of the breed besides what I've read online and the little bit of interaction that I had for the last six months with my fiance's shepherd that recently passed away. My fiance has grown up with shepherds most of his life though. He prefers large dogs, but I would not want an over-sized bred dog for several reasons. The breeder he got his last dog from breeds large shepherds (110+ lbs), which I'm not interested in.


----------



## ecastleberry (Jul 3, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> Are you looking for a breeder or a rescue? What part of the midwest?


We'd want to adopt a puppy so it would grow up knowing our children and other pets.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

If you are adopting that would be from a rescue or a shelter. You can get a puppy from rescues and shelters. I think I'm confused by your terminology.


----------



## ecastleberry (Jul 3, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> If you are adopting that would be from a rescue or a shelter. You can get a puppy from rescues and shelters. I think I'm confused by your terminology.


My apologies! I'm not well versed in dog breeding or terminology. LOL 

I think that we would want to adopt from a breeder with a good reputation and with a history of good-natured dogs that would make a good family pet.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Drache Feld in Winchester, KY
Huerta Hof in Freeport, IL

Great dogs, solid temperaments and good around children. Highly recommended


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

You do mean to purchase a puppy, correct? That's what you mean by adopt?


----------



## ecastleberry (Jul 3, 2012)

qbchottu said:


> You do mean to purchase a puppy, correct? That's what you mean by adopt?


Yes, we would pay for the puppy! 

By adopt - I suppose I meant "to bring into and make part of our family". 

Sorry for the wrong terminology.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Not sure what the goals for the breeder posted in this thread already are. Is Chicago close enough? I know a breeder that just had pups, quality too. He just moved to Chicago so website may not be correct for location.

Pet/Dog Sitting-Boarding Charlestown, Sellersburg, Clarksville and Jeffersonville dog training,Ron Harris,Southern Indiana

There is another in OK if you are interested, she has breeding goals with planned litters. You may have to wait for a pup though. She has two litters coming, but people have been waiting for her pups, so they might be sold out.
Austerlitz German Shepherd Dogs

I was too long in typing....my first line was meant for the first breeder listed...not the other two quality kennels listed.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

ecastleberry said:


> Yes, we would pay for the puppy!
> 
> By adopt - I suppose I meant "to bring into and make part of our family".
> 
> Sorry for the wrong terminology.


No worries! I think it was just a bit confusing because some people do want rescue or shelter recommendations when they say adopt so we were wondering what type of recommendations to give you


----------



## ecastleberry (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks so much for all of the responses! You've given me lots of breeders for us to start checking out to see if they have the type of puppy we are looking for to join our family.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

You will have to post pictures when you find your new puppy!


----------



## weberhaus (Jan 2, 2008)

Dawn- Hello
If you were wondering about our breeding program it is to produce and maintain the German shepherd as a working dog with top health and temperament. As with any breeder even though we are breeding to produce the total working German shepherd we normally have one or 2 puppies in a litter that may be better suited for a family pet. All our breedings are done from proven adults who have jobs. We train dog for Schutzhund as well and police dogs, drug and bomb dogs and well and personal protection dogs. We aim to make sure that our puppies go to the right homes that is best suited for the needs of the buyer for a happy ending.  I wish the OP all the luck in finding there new family member.


----------

